

Batteriser is a $2.50 gadget that extends disposable battery life by 800 percent - devindotcom
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2928997/batteriser-is-a-250-gadget-that-extends-disposable-battery-life-by-800-percent.html

======
ahazred8ta
It's much more compact than existing 'Joule Thief' designs -
[https://google.com/search?q=joule-thief](https://google.com/search?q=joule-
thief) \- it probably extends the lifetime of a battery by 2-3 times.

------
devindotcom
To be clear, I don't think it works - I'm curious to see the discussion to see
if my (electrical layman's) gut feeling is correct that this is at best a vast
overstatement of the capabilities of a voltage booster.

